# Windows 2008 R2 Server 64 bit SP1



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking threw threads about the Winsxs directory on c: drive and why it's so large and why it gets larger. What are the best options to get the size down. The current size is 6GB for that folder. My whole c: drive is 20GB but 16GB is being used for c: drive.

Any help will greatly be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why would you even consider installing 2008 Server on a 20GB hard drive? Minimum system requirements state 40GB


----------



## ITG-JM (Dec 12, 2011)

You really should consider increasing the size of that partition. In the mean time, if you have another partition/drive available, you could move the pagefile which should provide some quick relief.


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi majack


When you install a service pack on Windows, it makes a backup of all changed files during installation so that you can uninstall it if it causes you problems. However, these files can be used between 1 and 3 GB of disk space. If you encounter any problems after installing a service pack, you may want to get rid of these files to recover the space occupied. Take notes-cons once deleted files, you can not remove the service pack.


Here is nice command that cleans up after Windows 7 SP1

DISM /online /cleanup-Image /spsuperseded

Used this on Windows 2008 R2 it works, it is on your own risk to cleanup or not !

you better look to get a bigger (hard drive/partition) :




> Why would you even consider installing 2008 Server on a 20GB hard drive? Minimum system requirements state 40GB


----------

